
Quo Vadis, Cons? - thunk
http://axisofeval.blogspot.com/2010/06/quo-vadis-cons.html
======
endgame
The article has potential, but I feel that it is too short for someone who is
at best incidentally familiar with the material. If its purpose was to give
the reader some threads to explore, it was fine, but each of them could have a
decent section explaining the basic idea.

